# Time of Day for Chukar



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Doing my first chukar hunt this week. Is there a better time to get into these birds? Do I need to be out walking the mountain at sunrise?


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

I have found chukar at different times throughout the day. I have found chukars to be most vocal right around sunrise and about 30 minutes before sunset. They will sometimes respond to a chukar call (especially in the morning) and you can get an idea of where they are. Just my two cents...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I like from 9am till noon and then from noon to 9am.

.


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

I like what goob says. True dat.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

wagdog said:


> I have found chukar at different times throughout the day. I have found chukars to be most vocal right around sunrise and about 30 minutes before sunset. They will sometimes respond to a chukar call (especially in the morning) and you can get an idea of where they are. Just my two cents...


 YUP!! I'll add this. When you do find them, hike your A$$ off ABOVE them and then walk down to them. They run like non other uphill! And don't drop your gun, or wet your britches when they bust out! Dang devil birds scare the crap out of me when they flush. If you can shoot two birds out of one flush, your King! Rockets I'm telling you!!!!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Hunting Chukars is not a natural or normal human activity. Chukars are on earth solely to tease, torment and belittle us. Don't fall into their trap of humiliation by getting up before daylight and marching around the hills like some fool before sunrise. 
Know that when they start that siren chorus they know you're down there, they know you can't resist, they know they got you beat. So just lace up your boots, strap on your camel pack and march up there and show them stinkin, rotten, little buggers that you've had enough...show 'em...death from above!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Just hike your katoosh off all gosh dern day long. The longer you're roaming them thar hills the more chance you've got to put a bird or 2 in the bag.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

tigerpincer said:


> Just hike your katoosh off all gosh dern day long. The longer you're roaming them thar hills the more chance you've got to put a bird or 2 in the bag.


There is more truth to this than some might realize. I am constantly surprised at some of the places you will find chukar. Gotta be out there to find them though so the more you can get out and the longer you can stay out, the better chance you have of getting into some birds. Heck you might even knock one down!


----------



## Hill Hunter (Dec 1, 2017)

I mostly just shoot for late enough that the frost has burnt off a little (less slippery and they are more likely to be found in the less frosty areas... or maybe that is just where I walk), and depending of the forecast, early enough that it doesn't get too hot for the dogs.


----------

